# Atheros AR5B125 Wireless LAN driver



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,
I cannot find anywhere a driver for my Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Card for windows XP Professional, does anyone know of a location to down load the driver or a compatbile driver? Its for use in a Packard Bell DOT SE netbook


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The best drivers will usually come from the Manufacturers support site ( PB )

Try here:
Drivers for Atheros AR9285 and Windows 7


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Try to download driver from below link:

Download Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter and Upgrade your Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP with the Latest Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Rits said:


> Try to download driver from below link:
> 
> Download Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter and Upgrade your Windows 7, Windows Vista, or Windows XP with the Latest Atheros AR5B125 Wireless Network Adapter



You have pay a membership fee to download from Radarsync. Drivers should be free.

This will install Radarsync software on to OP's computer which will cost money to use it.

Follow the link that OldRich provided this will cost you no money.


----------

